# My cockatiels aren't eating fruit or vegetables- only seeds



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

My two cockatiels were fed on an all seed diet by their previous owner which was composed of just two kinds of seed. After I got them, I knew it was unhealthy so I tried to switch them to eating less seed and more greens. I placed some fruit in their cage along with their seed, but they didn't even touch it. So the next day I took away all their seed and placed more fruit in, hoping that they would be persuaded by hunger to try some. BIG mistake. The next day and they STILL hadn't touched the fruit, even though they were screaming in hunger. So I took away the fruit and tried carrots instead. After an hour though, seeing that they were still not touching the carrots, I mixed some of their seed in with carrots and they started feasting on the seed hungrily. The poor carrots though, are starting to smell a bit stinky, after the birds didn't try eating them. How can I get them to eat fruits and vegetables without starving them?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

I have a similar issue as well! I wouldn't try fruits since cockatiels don't really eat fruits that much in the wild. Vegetables are better for them. If you do give them fruits, it should be as a treat, given only here and there. First of all, have you tried giving them pellets? Mine have transitioned pretty well to the pellets so I went with those first. As for vegetables, cockatiels can be VERY picky about how they get them. Some prefer them whole, some chopped up, some sliced, some hanging, some in the dishes, etc. Some also prefer only certain types while others prefer different kinds. I would continue trying different vegetables, chopping them up, leaving them whole just to mix it up. Another way to get them to eat vegetables, which I've tried, is to chop up a few different types into small pieces and put them in a shallow dish in the cage where they like to go often. I would then sprinkle a few seeds on top to entice them . It's worked quite well for me usually, but then again all birds are different. If you have one cockatiel that loves vegetables, you can also use them to show the other birds how good the vegetables are. You can also try boiled egg, brown rice, noodles, or other types of grains as well. My one cockatiel just LOVES egg, rice, and noodles but hates vegetables so I'll usually just give her those types of foods instead of vegetables. Just try improvising and hopefully everything works out well! 😊


----------



## Biscuit1114 (Oct 27, 2019)

Cockatiels are funny with fruits and vegetables. Another thing to try is to put your seeds in a lower feeder and pellets up higher in a separate feeder (my avian vets. recommendation).. Gradually give them fewer seeds. I also like to give mine vegetables chopped up into a fine chop. Make them available by themselves. Mine like Kale an spinach. Worth a try.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Biscuit1114 said:


> Cockatiels are funny with fruits and vegetables. Another thing to try is to put your seeds in a lower feeder and pellets up higher in a separate feeder (my avian vets. recommendation).. Gradually give them fewer seeds. I also like to give mine vegetables chopped up into a fine chop. Make them available by themselves. Mine like Kale an spinach. Worth a try.


For some reason, mine also really love spinach as well!


----------



## Sooki_cockatiel (Feb 14, 2021)

You should use the diet sooki is getting put on! It’s in my posts and it’s 75% fruits and veggies and 25% pellets! It takes 3 weeks to get put on and if you put in lots of foraging toys too it will maximise (?) their lifetime ! It was recommended by an avian vet and it’s all about high and low energy fruits and veggies. Please go check it out!


----------



## Sooki_cockatiel (Feb 14, 2021)

Sooki_cockatiel said:


> You should use the diet sooki is getting put on! It’s in my posts and it’s 75% fruits and veggies and 25% pellets! It takes 3 weeks to get put on and if you put in lots of foraging toys too it will maximise (?) their lifetime ! It was recommended by an avian vet and it’s all about high and low energy fruits and veggies. Please go check it out!


The reason they are eating only the seeds is because they want to only eat it. If you were given vegetables and maccas, you would probably go for the maccas! That’s what this diet helps get rid of. Also, having an only seed diet encourages the female producing an egg because they think I have all this extra fat, nothing to do with it, why not have an egg it is the perfect time!


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

To get my birds to eat veg I stabbed them with a spike and made a veggie kabob. I soaked it in water and hung it from the ceiling of their cage.

They enjoyed the dampness of their veggies and the swaying.

You can also try whole wet leaves of something like bok choy hanging in their cage. 

These days I just chuck whole veggies and herbs on top of their cage when they are flying around.


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> I have a similar issue as well! I wouldn't try fruits since cockatiels don't really eat fruits that much in the wild. Vegetables are better for them. If you do give them fruits, it should be as a treat, given only here and there. First of all, have you tried giving them pellets? Mine have transitioned pretty well to the pellets so I went with those first. As for vegetables, cockatiels can be VERY picky about how they get them. Some prefer them whole, some chopped up, some sliced, some hanging, some in the dishes, etc. Some also prefer only certain types while others prefer different kinds. I would continue trying different vegetables, chopping them up, leaving them whole just to mix it up. Another way to get them to eat vegetables, which I've tried, is to chop up a few different types into small pieces and put them in a shallow dish in the cage where they like to go often. I would then sprinkle a few seeds on top to entice them . It's worked quite well for me usually, but then again all birds are different. If you have one cockatiel that loves vegetables, you can also use them to show the other birds how good the vegetables are. You can also try boiled egg, brown rice, noodles, or other types of grains as well. My one cockatiel just LOVES egg, rice, and noodles but hates vegetables so I'll usually just give her those types of foods instead of vegetables. Just try improvising and hopefully everything works out well! 😊





Misstiel said:


> I have a similar issue as well! I wouldn't try fruits since cockatiels don't really eat fruits that much in the wild. Vegetables are better for them. If you do give them fruits, it should be as a treat, given only here and there. First of all, have you tried giving them pellets? Mine have transitioned pretty well to the pellets so I went with those first. As for vegetables, cockatiels can be VERY picky about how they get them. Some prefer them whole, some chopped up, some sliced, some hanging, some in the dishes, etc. Some also prefer only certain types while others prefer different kinds. I would continue trying different vegetables, chopping them up, leaving them whole just to mix it up. Another way to get them to eat vegetables, which I've tried, is to chop up a few different types into small pieces and put them in a shallow dish in the cage where they like to go often. I would then sprinkle a few seeds on top to entice them . It's worked quite well for me usually, but then again all birds are different. If you have one cockatiel that loves vegetables, you can also use them to show the other birds how good the vegetables are. You can also try boiled egg, brown rice, noodles, or other types of grains as well. My one cockatiel just LOVES egg, rice, and noodles but hates vegetables so I'll usually just give her those types of foods instead of vegetables. Just try improvising and hopefully everything works out well! 😊


Thanks! I did try sprinkling seed over vegetables, cutting them into different shapes and hanging them around the cage. But it looks llike they've made up their mind about not eating greens! Any other tips? I'm currently trying to find a good pellet brand


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Sooki_cockatiel said:


> The reason they are eating only the seeds is because they want to only eat it. If you were given vegetables and maccas, you would probably go for the maccas! That’s what this diet helps get rid of. Also, having an only seed diet encourages the female producing an egg because they think I have all this extra fat, nothing to do with it, why not have an egg it is the perfect time!


Thanks! I've not provided a nesting box yet because this is not the right time for babies- my area is in a lockdown


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Cassandra Leigh said:


> To get my birds to eat veg I stabbed them with a spike and made a veggie kabob. I soaked it in water and hung it from the ceiling of their cage.
> 
> They enjoyed the dampness of their veggies and the swaying.
> 
> ...


Sure! I'll try this too!


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Emerald and Sapphire said:


> Thanks! I did try sprinkling seed over vegetables, cutting them into different shapes and hanging them around the cage. But it looks llike they've made up their mind about not eating greens! Any other tips? I'm currently trying to find a good pellet brand


You could try offering them the vegetables in the morning and take away the seeds until noon. By the morning, they are usually quite hungry so they might just try it.


----------



## rebeldavy1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Emerald and Sapphire said:


> My two cockatiels were fed on an all seed diet by their previous owner which was composed of just two kinds of seed. After I got them, I knew it was unhealthy so I tried to switch them to eating less seed and more greens. I placed some fruit in their cage along with their seed, but they didn't even touch it. So the next day I took away all their seed and placed more fruit in, hoping that they would be persuaded by hunger to try some. BIG mistake. The next day and they STILL hadn't touched the fruit, even though they were screaming in hunger. So I took away the fruit and tried carrots instead. After an hour though, seeing that they were still not touching the carrots, I mixed some of their seed in with carrots and they started feasting on the seed hungrily. The poor carrots though, are starting to smell a bit stinky, after the birds didn't try eating them. How can I get them to eat fruits and vegetables without starving them?


my birds are crazy about diced broccoli, cauliflower and celery.


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> You could try offering them the vegetables in the morning and take away the seeds until noon. By the morning, they are usually quite hungry so they might just try it.


OK!


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

rebeldavy1 said:


> my birds are crazy about diced broccoli, cauliflower and celery.
> [/QUOTEI'll try these vegetables


----------



## Billw0687 (Jan 10, 2022)

These posts are great. I’ve had my two tiels for about 3 months now and they were on a seed diet from the start. Quickly made an unsuccessful chop that they barely touched. Retried with Kale, Brocolli, Cauliflower, Carrot and Red Cabbage all finely chopped and they seem to like it. However they can’t stand the pellets I have. They don’t touch them. What’s a good brand. I’m currently using Hagen Tropican Lifetime Formula pellets/granules.
I found that you have to explore with their food. Like us they’ll enjoy one thing but dislike another. All you can do is keep trying.


----------



## mrscurious1998 (11 mo ago)

Our 5 month old wants nothing to do with veggies, but loves the garden, so I've planted her some herbs and edible flowers which she is slowly starting to eat. Seems a far more natural way for them to eat veggies anyway, so I'm all in support of her choices. I'll definitely be trying some of these ideas to broaden her horizons and ger her off the seed diet.


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Ok, I've tried rice with my 'tiels, and they seem to enjoy it. I think I'm giving up on trying to make them eat vegetables.


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

Please don't give up on them eating veg, herbs and sprouts


----------



## simslaurel047 (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> For some reason, mine also really love spinach as well!


Mine love fresh sugar peas, spinach and kale. They love wild dandelions, roots and all. And that is it..
They do like freeze-dried strawberries when I can find them.


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Cassandra Leigh said:


> Please don't give up on them eating veg, herbs and sprouts


It's hard to. What are the best vegetables for them. I don't mind if the vegetable is too sugary or starchy, I just want to get them to eat it.


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

simslaurel047 said:


> Mine love fresh sugar peas, spinach and kale. They love wild dandelions, roots and all. And that is it..
> They do like freeze-dried strawberries when I can find them.


Good advice. What sorts of herbs can they eat?


----------



## Kent Robert (10 mo ago)

Emerald and Sapphire said:


> It's hard to. What are the best vegetables for them. I don't mind if the vegetable is too sugary or starchy, I just want to get them to eat it.


----------



## Kent Robert (10 mo ago)

I recently adopted a pair of tiels that were brought up on a seed only diet. I tried every vegy in every way, but no. So i started using soak seed from Abba Seed. Soak seed is as good as sprouted seed. Sprouting is excellent, also, But the seed is a bit pricey. The Abba seed is a little different than the budgie seed they are used to, but they get used to it. Hope this helps.


----------



## deneece4141 (9 mo ago)

Lightning said:


> My two cockatiels were fed on an all seed diet by their previous owner which was composed of just two kinds of seed. After I got them, I knew it was unhealthy so I tried to switch them to eating less seed and more greens. I placed some fruit in their cage along with their seed, but they didn't even touch it. So the next day I took away all their seed and placed more fruit in, hoping that they would be persuaded by hunger to try some. BIG mistake. The next day and they STILL hadn't touched the fruit, even though they were screaming in hunger. So I took away the fruit and tried carrots instead. After an hour though, seeing that they were still not touching the carrots, I mixed some of their seed in with carrots and they started feasting on the seed hungrily. The poor carrots though, are starting to smell a bit stinky, after the birds didn't try eating them. How can I get them to eat fruits and vegetables without starving them?


----------



## deneece4141 (9 mo ago)

You have to try everyday. A mini chopper works wonders for getting them to eat veg. I put a saucer Iin everyday when I wake them and when we eat or closer to their bedtime. I put some sort of chopped veggie, cereal,rice or occasionally the bad stuff (macaroni and cheese, some fritos with salt dusted off (they are Mommas favorite). If it's something I know they don't like I will put some seeds directly on top of it so they may get a couple bites anyway. I always fill their two seed cups though. Always the hanging water and seed cups stay replenished. But I put the bowl of water and saucer of food twice a day too. Mine will eat a few bites of most green stuff but rarely ever eat anything orange, no matter how I present it. They love it when I hang some broccoli, Kale or toast up for them to reach up and eat and they also like the green chopped up tiny especially with some rice in there. We do millet once or twice a week and they love that of course. Just be persistent and even if they don't eat it, you'll know you are giving them what they deserve.


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

Lightning said:


> My two cockatiels were fed on an all seed diet by their previous owner which was composed of just two kinds of seed. After I got them, I knew it was unhealthy so I tried to switch them to eating less seed and more greens. I placed some fruit in their cage along with their seed, but they didn't even touch it. So the next day I took away all their seed and placed more fruit in, hoping that they would be persuaded by hunger to try some. BIG mistake. The next day and they STILL hadn't touched the fruit, even though they were screaming in hunger. So I took away the fruit and tried carrots instead. After an hour though, seeing that they were still not touching the carrots, I mixed some of their seed in with carrots and they started feasting on the seed hungrily. The poor carrots though, are starting to smell a bit stinky, after the birds didn't try eating them. How can I get them to eat fruits and vegetables without starving them?


I have seen this commonly on previous tiel sites including here. Tiels very rarely, if ever, eat fruit. They simply don't like and don't eat in the wild and never take out what they know expecting change. They will starve to death rather than eat what is foreign to their past diet.

You can mix a few pellets in with seed a bit at a time and they may transition...or not. Then increase by volume if you can see that they will touch. Remember that the don't eat foreign looking pellets in the wild so these are naturally foreign to their eye. None of my tiels over 22 year like pellets other than perhaps a few when mixed in. Some will chew at. None of my tiels like carrot. Peas, corn, broccoli and some greens they will go for but never lettuce for any parrot or canary as this is bad for them.

Use some of their seeds to sprout, easy to do and they will go for it. VERY healthy for them. Seed sprouts are healthy and they normally like this in their diet. Tiels also like meat as in the wild they do eat protein by insects from time to time. By the way, they LOVE cooked chicken the best (cannibals) as long as it is in teeny, bite-size pieces for their little mouths, including naturally cooked pork, lamb and beef, especially in mince form as long as super soft and easy to chew. Mine only get this when I choose to cook meat. Come in like a magnet.

As I am typing at 2am here, my bird has heard a TV add he likes, so has gone into his constant beep-beep-beep mode 😄 

I would suggest using 3 or 4 shallow dishes at bottom of cage with the seed they know with a few non-fruit flavoured pellets mixed in that they may or may not eat plus other good vegetables. Give them choices. You will soon see what they like, even if it takes some time. Might not want to touch at first, but will eat eventually go to what is right. If given a choice and will much better move to other options by choice. Not easy or fast to change over if they simply don't want, and never fruit flavour base pellets. They simply don't like fruit. I put boiling water over frozen peas, corn and broccoli for about 2 minutes or so to soften well which they always seem to love, and of course, from time to time, hang a piece of spinach, silver beet in their cage. They love nibbling, eating or playing with this. They do eat seed here as part of their diet in the wild.

They love a climbing, hanging pick at things. I'm an Aussie and these are our native birds we know. They are great with several of our native, flowering bushes (love the flower and nectar and some leaves of this) but hard to come by in other countries unless you can grow them in your yard.

Hope this is helpful.


----------

